# mint viv pics



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

well the new camera has given me reason to take lots of new pics, so i decided to show everyone a tank that im pretty proud of. this is my mint terrib viv, and its been a year or so in growth at this point. to start off i'll show you a pic of the tank with the rock structure (and an ET fern that was removed) the wood was replaced after finding better pieces.










i added 4 types of plants to this viv. a testament IMO to the less is better theory of planting.
polypodium polypoides
aeschynanthus gracilis
a NOID codonanthe sp.
and sellaginella uncinata 
some tropical moss was also introduced.

lighting is now 3 x 14W CFLs (6500k)

the rocks in this tank are real, and it has a gravel bottom. let me tell you that this thing is HEAVY! 










and a pic of the frogs 










james


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome viv, James


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

beautiful tank and frogs you have there. Really like how it turned out


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice stuff James. Good looking frogs too. What size tank? 29?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

20H

james


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Fantastic vivarium! Nice lush growth and I really like the root\vine structures create the illusion of greater depth.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

very nice, I have been thinking of using a gravel only bottom in my viv I am setting up but was afraid the plants would'nt grow as well. Looking at your photos it seems I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

only the drainage layer is gravel. there is a layer of sphagnum on top of that, and leaf litter on top of the sphag.

james


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

Two thumbs up to that tank. I love the overgrown look it has.


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice man! How is that resurrection fern doing? I've tried it in one of my tanks.. seemed to be doing well for a while, but it's well beyond resurrection now.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

it does fine, although i think its getting shaded out by the other vining plants.

the KEY wit this fern is to be extra careful not to damage the rhizome. this means the fern CAN NOT be removed from the bark, etc that it originally grew on.

james


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

james67 said:


>


Is before and after?


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

James, nice mints. Also, is that a 29g? I'm making a new one and if after a few months it looked like that, i'd be so happy. Is there another thread on it or a plant list? thanks 
-Johnny


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Is before and after?


Nope. 2 different tanks from what i've read. The first one doesn't have mints yet and james just made.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

same tank. so yes before and after. the fern and driftwood in the first pic, were obviously removed.

plant list is on the first page, and im happy to make plant packages of everything in the tank for you if your interested.

james


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, I would of never guessed! Dang James!!! Does it still have no background or did you add epiweb or something? I'm amazed a tank could grow so much so fast!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

this tank was getting really overgrown so i trimmed it WAY back.










james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

progression:


























james


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

i love it. how big do terribilis actually get?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Your viv looks great,good growth.What is the name of the plant in the top center with broad leaves.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

james67 said:


> a NOID codonanthe sp.


i just threw out a bunch of this stuff... i saved some of the slleginella and S.gracilis though

james


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, looks great! I love the 20H size. I think its a great display size. great landscaping.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks effin sexy man!


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

This I'd too cool! I really like it.


----------

